# What needle type do you use with applique?



## patrioticflags (Sep 2, 2012)

What type of needle should I be using with applique. Specifically I'm using PS Poly Twill to cotton pique knit polo shirts. Should I stick to using the same ball needles, or use the sharp ones?

Thanks,


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Stick with the Ball point or you will tear the cotton fibers in your polo shirt.


----------

